# Partager un disque externe sur réseau MAC PC



## pgais (14 Février 2004)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, et je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à mon problème pour l'instant. Je suis sous MAx OSX.3 et sur Window XP pro. J'ai un modem routeur (netgear) et un HUB Ethernet. Tout se passe bien (partage de connexion Internet, échanges de fichiers entre disques internes, sauf :

1) Un disque dur externe USB (Iomega) qui n'apparaît pas dans le réseau (mais en dessous dans la fenêtre du mac). S'il est connecté sur le mac, impossible de le voir du pC. S'il est sur le PC, lorsque je vais dans "se connecter au serveur", et que j'utilise le protocole SMB, je vois dans la fenêtre tous les dossirs partagés. pour les dossiers du disque interne, pas de problème, pour les dossiers du disque externe, j'i une erreur -41 qui s'affiche...

2) Impossible de partager l'imprimante...

Help 

Merci beaucoup. J'espère avoir été assez précis.


----------



## NightWalker (15 Février 2004)

1. Euuhh c'est currieux que tu ne puisse voir le disque externe branché sur le PC. S'il était branché sur le Mac je peux comprendre...

2. Ton imprimante elle est branchée où ?


----------



## pgais (15 Février 2004)

Merci de l'intérêt porté à mes questions.
1) Peux-tu préciser pourquoi c'est plus curieux quand le dd est sur le Mac ? Effectivement, lorsqu'il est sur le PC, le réseau arrive à le détecter mais sans pourvoir y accèder. Quand il est sur le MAc le PC ne voit rien du tout...
2) Mon imprimante se branche indifféremment sur le MAc ou sur le PC, qaund je la déplace, chacun des ordis peut s'en servir. J'ai essayé dans les deux sens :
- Branchée sur le MAc, je vais sur le PC et utilise "ajouter une imprimante". Le réseau la trouve, l'installe et quand je lance une impression, le PC me dit OK, c'est fait, alors qu'en fait rien ne se passe.
- Branchée sur le PC, je peux également ajouter l'imprimante alors distante dans le gestionnaire d'impression, avec succès, mais au moment d'imprimer : plantage ("vérifier vos connexions".

Voilà, s'il faut plus d'informations, merci de me dire lesquelles. Le disuqe dur est plus urgent pour moi.
Cordialement


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2004)

essaie sharepoint quand ton dd est sur le mac, chez moi ça a marché


----------



## NightWalker (15 Février 2004)

pgais a dit:
			
		

> 1) Peux-tu préciser pourquoi c'est plus curieux quand le dd est sur le Mac ? Effectivement, lorsqu'il est sur le PC, le réseau arrive à le détecter mais sans pourvoir y accèder. Quand il est sur le MAc le PC ne voit rien du tout...



ATTENTION!!! ce que je vais dire est complètement une hypothèse de ma part... mais ça me semble tellement logique..;

En fait, c'est la notion d'utilisateur qui diffère entre le Win (sauf version serveur) et OS (Unix en général). Sous windows, quand tu te connecte, tu n'as pas de notion propriété. tu peux toujours aller chez les voisins... du coup lorsque tu te connecte depuis une autre machine, Windows te met à ta disposition tous les dossiers partagés... Sous windows, tu peux créer un utilisateur sans espace de travail...
Or, sous Unix c'est complètement différent. Par défaut, l'utilisateur est propriétaire de son espace. Quand, un utilisateur se logue, OSX (Unix) l'amène dans son dossier. Ensuite suivant les droits qu'il possède il peut aller un peu partout ou non. Du coup, lorsqu'un utilisateur se connecte depuis une autre machine, OS X va l'amener directement dans son dossier.

Tu vois la différence de philophie entre les deux OS. Sous windows la notion de propriété au niveau de la machine... je veux bien partagér quelques dossiers avec d'autres ordinateurs. Sous OS X, un utilisateur est propriétaire de son "espace disque". Ce qui fait lorsque, un utilisateur sous unix se fait voler son logue, aucun risque, il ne pourra toujours pas aller visiter les comptes des autres, même en tant que Admin. Seul le "super user", alias root, a vraiment le droit d'aller partout.

Donc, si tu branches un disque externe sous X, ce disque doit faire partie d'une zone de travail d'un utilisateur pour qu'il puisse être accessible... Peut être qu'un alias vers ton disque extern suffit ?? à essayer..

Voilàà, c'est un peu brouillon non ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








			
				pgais a dit:
			
		

> 2) Mon imprimante se branche indifféremment sur le MAc ou sur le PC, qaund je la déplace, chacun des ordis peut s'en servir. J'ai essayé dans les deux sens :
> - Branchée sur le MAc, je vais sur le PC et utilise "ajouter une imprimante". Le réseau la trouve, l'installe et quand je lance une impression, le PC me dit OK, c'est fait, alors qu'en fait rien ne se passe.
> - Branchée sur le PC, je peux également ajouter l'imprimante alors distante dans le gestionnaire d'impression, avec succès, mais au moment d'imprimer : plantage ("vérifier vos connexions"



hummmm... c'est bizarre... je n'ai pas un PC chez moi je ne peux pas vérifier ce qui cloche...


----------



## pgais (15 Février 2004)

Merci, je veux bien, mais sharepoint, c'est quoi ?


----------



## pgais (15 Février 2004)

Merci pour ces précisions, sur la gestion entre OSX (Unix) et WIN. Je ne maîtrise encore pas tout. Quand tu conseilles un alias sur le DD, j'ai déjà essayé, mais peut-être pas au bon endroit. précises-moi, s'il te palit l'emplacement axact où je dois mettre l'alias du Disque dur Externe pour qu'il devienne accessible. Lorsque je le met dans un dossier réeelement partagé sur le disque interne, il apparaît (mais en grisé donc inaccessible). Ce qui me fait penser que tu as raison, c'est qu'il me précise que je n'ai pas les autorisations nécessaires. pourtant, je suis administrateur des deux machines, et aucune des deux n'est partagée entre plusieurs utilisateurs : il n'y a que des dossiers partagés pour le réseau.
Merci de continuer à me faire préciser mon problème, je sens que je ne donne pas assez de précisions pour être correctement aidé.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2004)

pgais a dit:
			
		

> Merci, je veux bien, mais sharepoint, c'est quoi ?



un freeware qui simplifie les partages en réseaux, smb compris, complet, facile. télécharges-le et lis le mode d'emploi (en français!) c'est très simple.


----------



## pgais (15 Février 2004)

Merci beaucoup, j'essaye et je te tiens au courant.

Ca y est, j'ai téléchargé sharepoint et ça marche !!! Merci beaucoup. Une dernière question : ce logiciel peut-il m'aider à partager mon imprimante ?

Encore merci à toi, et aux administrateurs de ce forum génial et complet.


----------

